# Turbo Torch?



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Accidentally ordered a new turbo torch with mc connection. I could return it, but see they do make an adapter to connect the mc reg to b-tank. I can't find any information on whether there is a difference in the regulators. I have some 4" copper coming up and need this thing to perform. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

What model so we can check it out.

I have soldered many 3' and 4" with my propane turbo. Employers were cheap! You have to know when it's hot enough and use a proper technique.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I guess that would help:laugh:
Pl-8a- dlx-mc
As far as the new reg, I see an ‘AB’ marking on it.
My old reg says ‘DG’.


I keep going back and forth thinking I might use the mc tank but who am I kidding. I have an old tank thats been sitting in my shed for years. For smaller pipe, I just use the mapp bottles.

I do know not to use any tip larger than a A-8 with a mc tank as you could pull the acetone out.

Thanks


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

What does the MC stand for?

It looks like what we used on construction sites on regular B-tanks. The small tip for 1/2" to 3/4" and the large tip for anything bigger than that.

You are asking if the threads will work on a little propane tank? If so test your small torch on your B-tank to see if it fits.

Personally if you are only going to use it on a couple of fitting I would buy map gas and use my small turbo torch.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

From what I read, the mc stands for 'motor car' as automobile headlights use to run off acetylene. And the 'B' in b-tanks applied to buses. 

I know this is true because I read it on the internet :biggrin:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Tango said:


> What does the MC stand for?
> 
> It looks like what we used on construction sites on regular B-tanks. The small tip for 1/2" to 3/4" and the large tip for anything bigger than that.
> 
> ...


My only question is whether there is a difference in regulators?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Mc and B are the tank sizes. Mc being the small tanks and B being the big tanks. From what I understand, the regulator isn't different, just the threads. So that adapter is just a thread adapter. The CGA number tells you the connection type (threads and pitch). No difference in orifice size since it is the same gas.

B tank should be a CGA-510 ... mc tanks are CGA 200 iirc.

Ps. I'm going off what I remember from a guy telling me at the shop I buy new hose for my torch. If I were you, I would double check what I stated with a welding shop or gas supplier. Or if ya want double check on google, i didn't have the time or energy to double check my info.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

89plumbum said:


> My only question is whether there is a difference in regulators?


What I wrote down is the extent of my knowledge.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Below is an excerpt from a gas company.

"All US torch fittings are the standard"A" and "B" type fittings which connect the torch to the hose and the hose to the regulators. In the photo you see hoses at the bottom, adapter fittings in the middle and torch bases at the top.
The hose fittings on the left are large and are "B" fittings. The black hoses on the right are "A" fittings. These are the US standard fittings for oxy-fuel connections. Fuel is left hand thread, and the nuts have hash marks across the corners to identify them. Oxygen fittings are right-hand thread and have no marks on the nuts.

Not the torch heads are the only ones I could find as an example. These are for propane. I know we have a similar one for our B tank. Large head is going to spread the heat better for large piping.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Both the regulator and the tank connection should be stamped with that cga#. Just make sure you get the proper size adapter for your two ends. Many different types of adapters out there, some change the angle making hook up or use easier.


----------



## Cagey57 (Mar 2, 2018)

89plumbum,
I can't say for sure on the Turbo Torch but the Regulator that I have on my old Smith/Victor works with both an MC and a B tank. Originally I bought the actual fitting for reg that fits the MC tank but that was too much work to change it on the Regulator when I wanted to switch tanks. I simply bought the adapter and hang it on the MC tank carrier with a piece of Jack Chain. 

The only problem I have ever had is the adapter would leak if I put it in the tank first instead of putting the Reg on the adapter then onto the tank.

If you're used to a B tank you will empty an MC tank a lot faster than you expect.


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

On big copper I can't recommend Viega ProPress enough.
Our local Viega rep loans out the XL kit for free. 
And lots of our wholesalers rent out the power kit for the day.
I have done so much large copper with such beautiful results, you can't go wrong.
Foolproof, warranted, no flame. What's not to love?
Do yourself a favor.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Cagey57 said:


> 89plumbum,
> I can't say for sure on the Turbo Torch but the Regulator that I have on my old Smith/Victor works with both an MC and a B tank. Originally I bought the actual fitting for reg that fits the MC tank but that was too much work to change it on the Regulator when I wanted to switch tanks. I simply bought the adapter and hang it on the MC tank carrier with a piece of Jack Chain.
> 
> The only problem I have ever had is the adapter would leak if I put it in the tank first instead of putting the Reg on the adapter then onto the tank.
> ...


Thanks Cagey, yes I plan on sticking with a Btank and found out the Mc regulator will perform just fine.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

breplum said:


> On big copper I can't recommend Viega ProPress enough.
> Our local Viega rep loans out the XL kit for free.
> And lots of our wholesalers rent out the power kit for the day.
> I have done so much large copper with such beautiful results, you can't go wrong.
> ...


Lol, trust me brother, were no fly by night operation. Specs call for anything 1-1\2 to 4" to be brazed. We tried to submit Victaulic mains but got shot down. They probably wouldn't even consider PP. It's a state job on a college campus. Head engineer wants to keep all his buildings the same. I agree though, PP is nice when possible.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

In Ontario:
as far and I know, the regulator for a MC and a B tank are the same,
but the(female) threaded connection that joins the regulator to the bottle- is different. 
I have both B and MC tanks, but now that I’m not soldering as much as I was 5 years ago, I just carry my MC tank in my truck.. 
As for turbo torches, I mostly solder 1/2”, 3/4” & some 1” pressure- and almost NO DWV(residential), so I don’t use my Turbo torch anymorw


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

89plumbum said:


> Lol, trust me brother, were no fly by night operation. Specs call for anything 1-1\2 to 4" to be brazed. We tried to submit Victaulic mains but got shot down. They probably wouldn't even consider PP. It's a state job on a college campus. Head engineer wants to keep all his buildings the same. I agree though, PP is nice when possible.


My boss had us soldering 4" copper on this big fish processing plant. I really thought everything should have been brazed, especially since they were going to conceal all of it when we were done. I can't believe they didn't have exposed piping below the ceiling to feed the machines, so we were having a rough time even soldering close to the plastic ceiling panels. Can't imagine what it would have been like trying to braze it.

Pro press would have been a good investment for that project IMO.


----------

